# Maumee Walleye



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hoping to take a buddy down and try to teach him how to fish for walleye. I've only ever fished Orleans Park, does anybody have advice on a less crowded area where I would be able to teach him without 20 guys yelling at him for casting over their line, fishing too slow, etc.? Pm or reply is fine


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

I fish Orleans Park during high water, then go down to Buttonwood later on.

Gary at Maumee Tackle has a good website... http://www.maumeetackle.net
click n "Fishing Techniques" and scroll down to "Where to Fish". Also check out his "River Update".

Also, OhioSportsman.com has a section just for the Maumee River... http://www.ohiosportsman.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=87



Two things...

sunglasses (or something for your eyes). Every now and then a hook will go flying. Might be your own, might be the guy next to you. Sometimes you'll hear about someone getting their ear or nose hooked...
When you're ready to cast, check out your neighbors. Two guys ready to cast, the *down-*stream guy goes first. (If the up-stream guy goes first, then his line drifts down stream and the down stream guy casts over it.) You're always going to have entanglements, but a little co-ordination will keep it to a minimun,


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

Well, they're starting to get a few. It will pick up a lot more when the water temperature gets over 40°.

http://www.maumeetackle.net/riverupdate.html


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

As long as your buddy knows the basics of "combat fishing 101" you should do just fine.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> As long as your buddy knows the basics of "combat fishing 101" you should do just fine.


This was my original question, where to go to avoid it....people are crazy down there and very few people have patience with new fishermen


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

What is a good boat for the Maumee river, do guys generally use trolling motor to stay vertical, or anchor up, what's the average depth for fishing?


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Timber said:


> What is a good boat for the Maumee river, do guys generally use trolling motor to stay vertical, or anchor up, what's the average depth for fishing?


When we drove over it in Toledo a coupe weeks back, it looked to be about the same size as the Saginaw... I'm not sure about how big it is anywhere else, but I'm willing to bet that any boat that you use up here would work equally as well down there


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

hplayer13 said:


> Hoping to take a buddy down and try to teach him how to fish for walleye. I've only ever fished Orleans Park, does anybody have advice on a less crowded area where I would be able to teach him without 20 guys yelling at him for casting over their line, fishing too slow, etc.? Pm or reply is fine
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Orleans is a good early season/high water area. Buttonwood and Bluegrass island are good spots when the water gets down to normal levels. No matter where you go they will all be crowded at times. I've noticed around lunch and later in the afternoon it gets less crowded. It's typically the most crowded in the early mornings and thins out after guys get hungry after a few hours of fishing. If you can, go during the week it's obviously much less crowded.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Timber said:


> What is a good boat for the Maumee river, do guys generally use trolling motor to stay vertical, or anchor up, what's the average depth for fishing?


Ideally you want a smaller boat (I run a 15' Smokercraft) because the river becomes really shallow at times and in spots. Launching a bigger sized boat can be very troublesome because of water depth. Throwing anchor and drift fishing a Carolina rig is most common. Very few, if any vertical jig.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Timber said:


> What is a good boat for the Maumee river, do guys generally use trolling motor to stay vertical, or anchor up, what's the average depth for fishing?


Whatever you use please be careful on that river! In the 15 years i've been wader fishing there I have seen quite a few accidents there. The last one some guys tried to ancor off the stern of the boat and the boat got sucked under in a matter of seconds it seemed.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

jayzbird said:


> The last one some guys tried to ancor off the stern of the boat and the boat got sucked under in a matter of seconds it seemed.


Mother nature's way of clearing the idiots from the gene pool!


----------



## whitetailfreak8 (Nov 3, 2009)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> Mother nature's way of clearing the idiots from the gene pool!


It's called natural selection lol


----------



## carp assassin (Apr 1, 2013)

I love it. Lol


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Let me know when your down there.. I love watching new guys get yelled at

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

sjk984 said:


> Let me know when your down there.. I love watching new guys get yelled at
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


This is exactly what I'm talking about. Thanks for the help everybody


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

hplayer13 said:


> This is exactly what I'm talking about. Thanks for the help everybody
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Sorry for some reason it didn't post the rest of my response..

People are going to yell and scream nomatter were you are if its crowded. Just go show him the basics and have a good time

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you sjk


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TKZOutdoors (Aug 22, 2013)

I fished the Maumee for a couple solid springs when I was going to college in Adrian and I have never once seen someone yell or scream at another person. Just be polite and apologize if you get tangled and everything will be fine. 


PM me if you'd like some specific spots in the different areas. You have to watch the water level and make a decision on where to fish almost the morning you're going because the levels can go up and down so much. Good luck!!


----------



## Bullet6911 (Jul 1, 2012)

TKZOutdoors said:


> I fished the Maumee for a couple solid springs when I was going to college in Adrian and I have never once seen someone yell or scream at another person. Just be polite and apologize if you get tangled and everything will be fine.
> 
> 
> PM me if you'd like some specific spots in the different areas. You have to watch the water level and make a decision on where to fish almost the morning you're going because the levels can go up and down so much. Good luck!!


I second that. I've been fishing down there for 5 years now and have only witnessed a couple little confrontations. Most people keep their frustrations under their breath, but just appoligize if you get tangled and most people are very understanding. 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

I am headed down the weekend of the 5/6 th. As far as I can remember this is the latest the fishing has started. It's usually full swing by now. I remeber standing in the river the second week of March and catching fish. Looks like its going to warm up and the fish should start comin in. Come on water temp!


----------

